# MTB shifters 3x7



## Hicky (9 Mar 2021)

Hi, does anyone have some 3x7 MTB shifters for sale?
Ta Carl


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Mar 2021)

@HobbesOnTour will swap you for some 8sp ones.


----------



## Hicky (9 Mar 2021)

I’m junking some knackered 7 speed twist grip one’s no I have nothing to swap.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2021)

I'll check my box, I think I have, V-brake specific, though.


----------



## Hicky (10 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I'll check my box, I think I have, V-brake specific, though.


Is that for me DCBassman? If so that would be awesome....V brake is just the ticket.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2021)

Hicky said:


> Is that for me DCBassman? If so that would be awesome....V brake is just the ticket.


It is!
I'll look 'em out.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Mar 2021)

Why specifically MTB, are they different to normal flat bar bike?


----------



## Hicky (10 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Why specifically MTB, are they different to normal flat bar bike?


Errr not that I’m aware of I thought I’d just state what they’d be going on🙂


----------



## iluvmybike (11 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Why specifically MTB, are they different to normal flat bar bike?


mtb levers are different to flat bar road levers - to do with cable pull


----------



## DCBassman (11 Mar 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> mtb levers are different to flat bar road levers - to do with cable pull



Indeed, the set I sent @Reynard happily does both, as in road and mtb front derailleurs. The rears up to at least 9-speed have identical pull, Shimano that is. The 3x9 set on my Scott roadie are just slightly less happy up front than the fully STI-compatible ST221/225 sets.


----------

